
UK Government Confirm Move to Force ISPs into Blocking “Adult” Sites - Daviey
http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2016/11/uk-government-confirm-move-force-isps-blocking-adult-sites.html
======
rojabuck
Please sign and share this petition:

[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173407/sponsors/aeX...](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173407/sponsors/aeXJMT2Df37mvburYqLK)

It reads:

Do not censor the internet. Please rethink forcing ISPs to Block “Adult”
Sites.

As part of the Digital Economy Bill 2016-17 the government has officially
announced that Mobile and fixed line broadband providers in the United Kingdom
will be forced to block all “adult” websites. This is a slippery slope which
can be used to force ever increasing censorship on undesirable views.

The bill also introduces a new power that forces payment services (e.g. VISA,
Mastercard) to withdraw support from non-compliant sites. The legislation uses
the term “adult content” (i.e. open to interpretation and mission creep.)
Dating, self-harm support, social networks, different political views and
medical sites have historically been tagged as “adult content“. More at:
[http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2016/11/uk-
government-c...](http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2016/11/uk-government-
confirm-move-force-isps-blocking-adult-sites.html)

~~~
Daviey
Whilst it isn't ready yet, it would be better to link to the petition page.
(Ie, there is no chance I am signing a petition without reading the text
first!)

[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173407/](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173407/)

------
sjtgraham
Theresa May will go down as the worst PM in history IMO:

\- This

\- Article 50

\- IP Bill

\- Repeal of the Human Rights Act

Is there anything else to add to the list?

~~~
undersuit
I just heard about a cut to benefits.
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/08/theres...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/08/theresa-
may-just-managing-victims-benefits-cap-poorest)

------
brokenmachine
"Free" countries are getting less and less free every day.

------
winteriscoming
The proposed censorship seems to be to force sites to have proper age
verification of _visitors_. I don't know how they will achieve that without
forcing memberships backed by some kind of credit card or other such thing. I
believe that would block out a majority of visitors.

~~~
iamben
Claire Perry has been pushing this agenda for a number of years, and the
'adult' industry has spent some time discussing it. From what I heard, a lot
of the proposed "if this happens" solutions are exactly that - credit card or
mobile phone verification.

Regardless, there'd be some kind of 'check' that ties you to the porn you
watch.

